# Gute Kopfhörer fürs zocken?



## Grotix (30. Mai 2016)

*Gute Kopfhörer fürs zocken?*

Wie sind die so zum zocken?

Beats by Dr. Dre Solo 2 Wireless On-Ear Kopfhorer: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Kann man damit auch Gegner orten wie bei 7.1?

Die Superlux HD681 Evo hab ich auch schon zuhause wollte mir aber noch ein zweites Paar zulegen (wireless)

Und bei diesen ist mir das Design sehr wichtig.


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Gute KopfhÃ¶rer fÃ¼rs zocken?*

Das Augenmerk von "Beats" liegt auf Design und als coole Marke daherkommen die "in" ist.
Die dinger sind was Klangqualität angeht vergleichen mit anderen KHs im gleichen Preissegment allesamt unterirdisch schlecht.

Für 200€ bekommste auch was wie
Beyerdynamic DT 880 Edition 250 Ohm: Amazon.de: Elektronik
AKG Home Studio Kopfhorer K 272 HD kabelgebunden: Amazon.de: Elektronik
Sennheiser HD598 Special Edition: Amazon.de: Elektronik

die allesamt Welten besser sind.

Was beim Design gefällt ist natürlich Geschmackssache. Persönlich würde ich aber für einen nach 40€ klingenden Kopfhörer keine 200€ ausgeben nur weil "beats" draufsteht.


----------



## turbosnake (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Gute KopfhÃ¶rer fÃ¼rs zocken?*

So gut wie sonst auch.

7.1 funktioniert bei Kopfhörern nicht

Wieso Wireless und wer sieht dich, wenn du die Dinger aufm Kopf hast?


----------



## Grotix (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Gute Kopfhörer fürs zocken?*

Danke.

Da 7.1 nicht funktioniert ist mir klar aber die Ortung?


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Gute Kopfhörer fürs zocken?*

ist damit beschissen


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Gute KopfhÃ¶rer fÃ¼rs zocken?*

Wie gut die Ortung funktioniert ist im Wesentlichen davon abhängig, wie gut die verwendete Soundkarte entsprechende Signale verarbeitet und wie gut die L/R-Trennung bzw. das Übersprechverhalten ist. Der Kopfhörer gibt nur Links und Rechts Signale wieder - das zwar klanglich mehr oder weniger gut je nach Modell aber was links und was rechts ist entscheidet der nicht. 

Die "Ortung" ist bei allen besseren Kopfhörern sozusagen gleich wenn sie am gleichen System betrieben werden.

Ich sage hier bewusst "bessere" - worunter die beats nicht zählen. Die trennen zwar auch rechts und links, sind aber klanglich so schlecht dass man beispielsweise einen Schuss bei einer explosion im Hintergrund schlecht heraushören kann einfach weil der Kopfhörer nicht beides gleichzeitig sauber wiedergeben kann. Es spielt keine Rolle ob der Schuss rechts oder links ist wenn man ihn gar nicht hört da die membran mit irgendwelchen Tieffrequenzen beschäftigt ist und alles darüber abgedeckt ist.


----------



## Leob12 (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Gute KopfhÃ¶rer fÃ¼rs zocken?*

Ist bei hoch auflösenden Stereokopfhörern besser weil man einfach mehr Details hört^^


----------



## Grotix (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Gute Kopfhörer fürs zocken?*

Aber mit meinen Superlux HD681 EVO habe ich doch auch gute Ortung?


----------



## Gast20180319 (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Gute KopfhÃ¶rer fÃ¼rs zocken?*

Und der spielt den Beats Kopfhörer vermutlich soger an die Wand...


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Gute KopfhÃ¶rer fÃ¼rs zocken?*



Grotix schrieb:


> Aber mit meinen Superlux HD681 EVO habe ich doch auch gute Ortung?



Der ist auch vom Sound her wahrscheinlich besser als der beats 

Wie gesagt die Beats sind klanglich auf dem Nivau eines 30€-Hörers, die sind nur so teuer weil sie "cool" sind und beats draufsteht und die Leute drauf abfahren. Wenn du wirklich 200e fürn KH ausgeben willst nimm dirn DT880 odern HD598 oder vergleichbares, die sind in allen Belangen Welten besser als ein beats.


----------



## Grotix (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Gute KopfhÃ¶rer fÃ¼rs zocken?*

Danke für die Tipps und gibt es auch Kopfhörer die vom Design her modern ausschauen oder so?


----------



## buxtehude (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Gute KopfhÃ¶rer fÃ¼rs zocken?*

klar, davon gibt es eine menge. wie viel geld willst du maximal dafür ausgeben?


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Gute KopfhÃ¶rer fÃ¼rs zocken?*



Grotix schrieb:


> Danke für die Tipps und gibt es auch Kopfhörer die vom Design her modern ausschauen oder so?



Natürlich gibts die - das Problem ist die Geschmäcker sind verschieden. Sprich ob dir ein Design gefällt oder nicht können wir nicht wissen. Ich finde die beats beispielsweise unglaublich hässlich, andere sagen sie wären sehr schön. Dagegen finde ich beispielsweise den HD800 hübsch, andere behaupten er sähe aus wie ein schlechtes UFO aufm Kopf.


----------



## LukasGregor (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Gute Kopfhörer fürs zocken?*

AKG 612 / 701 / 702
ATH AD 500 X / AD 700X
Sennheiser HD 558 / 598
BD DT 990 / 880
Phillipps X2
etc.


----------



## Grotix (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: Gute KopfhÃ¶rer fÃ¼rs zocken?*

Danke für die anzworten aber die geposteten sind alle nicht wirklich mein geschmack... Sollen modern aussehen wie die beats. 
Die erinnern mich irgendwie so ans singen und ich bin eher gamer


----------



## STim1988 (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: Gute KopfhÃ¶rer fÃ¼rs zocken?*

Was möchtest du damit machen? Gute Musik hören bzw. gute Ortung in Spielen haben oder vor deinem PC "cool" aussehen?!

Fürs "cool" aussehen bleiben dann wohl nur die Beats oder du kommst in €-Bereiche die jenseits von gut und böse sind. Allerdings weiß ich nicht was an oben genannten Kopfhörern nicht gut aussehen soll


----------



## JackA (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: Gute KopfhÃ¶rer fÃ¼rs zocken?*



Grotix schrieb:


> Danke für die anzworten aber die geposteten sind alle nicht wirklich mein geschmack... Sollen modern aussehen wie die beats.
> Die erinnern mich irgendwie so ans singen und ich bin eher gamer


Hör mal auf mit deinen Beats! wenn sie dir so gut gefallen, dann kauf sie und spar dir den Forenbeitrag, wenn dir andere Meinungen eh kaum was wert sind. Oder, da du eh so "Gamer" bist, hol dir das Razer Mano'war. 

Da meine Schwester auch uneinsichtig ist und nur auf Beats, BOSE und co. schwört, kann ich wenigstens einen klanglichen Eindruck aus der Praxis mal preisgeben.
Was können dieses Marketing-Gags? -> Bass! das wars, dir werden die Ohren vollgedröhnt, soviel Bass wird da immer rausgedrückt, dass es der casual Nutzer "geil" findet. Alle anderen Frequenzen werden vernachlässigt und eh vom Bass überspielt.
So und was ist schlecht bei ner Ortung in Games? na? genau! Bass! Schritte kommen aber nicht vom Bassbereich und werden von dem stark gepushten Bass nur überlagert. 
Von daher heißt es: je neutraler desto Ortung.
Auch meine Superlux HD668B klingen um Welten klarer und bringen mehr Ortung als die Beats meiner Schwester, die mal eben 220 Euro mehr gekostet haben 
Was du letztendlich "cool" findest, kannst nur du entscheiden. Ich finde z.B. die AKG K-612 Pro extrem hübsch und auch die Koss Porta Pro haben was.


----------



## turbosnake (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: Gute KopfhÃ¶rer fÃ¼rs zocken?*



Grotix schrieb:


> Danke für die anzworten aber die geposteten sind alle nicht wirklich mein geschmack... Sollen modern aussehen wie die beats.
> Die erinnern mich irgendwie so ans singen und ich bin eher gamer ��


Wer sieht dich den?
Und keiner den oben genannten hat was mit Singen zu tun.
Außerdem sehen beats nicht modern, sondern nach Billigst-Spielzeug  aus.

Der klingt besser und sieht gut aus beyerdynamic CUSTOM ONE PRO PLUS - Premium Kopfhorer fur unterwegs und zu Hause oder in weiß Beyerdynamic Kopfhorer Custom One Pro weiss: Amazon.de: Elektronik 



STim1988 schrieb:


> Fürs "cool" aussehen bleiben dann wohl nur die Beats oder du kommst in €-Bereiche die jenseits von gut und böse sind. Allerdings weiß ich nicht was an oben genannten Kopfhörern nicht gut aussehen soll


Die Sennheiser kann man auch nur mit 60+ oder Tomaten auf den Augen schön finden.


----------



## LukasGregor (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Gute KopfhÃ¶rer fÃ¼rs zocken?*

geh in einen Musikladen und probier ein paar Hörer durch....oder bestell ein paar.

Wenns hier nur ums Aussehen und nicht um den Klang geht bin ich raus....viel Spaß noch.


----------



## Marcimoto (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Gute KopfhÃ¶rer fÃ¼rs zocken?*

Ich führe mal die Teufel Aureol Real ins Feld. Liegen mit 80-100€ weit unter den Beats und somit scheinbar deinem Budget, d.h. wenn du es ausschöpfst gibt es sicher bessere.
Aber für den Preis sind die quasi ungeschlagen. Sehr neutral und hochauflösend, ergo sehr detaillierte Klangwiedergabe und ein sehr räumlicher Sound durch die offene Bauweise.
Hier kommen wir (unter Umständen) aber zu den Nachteilen. Durch die offene Bauweise hört deine Umgebung mit und du hörst noch recht viel um dich rum. Man kann die KH's also quasi nur zuhause benutzen und selbst bei Teamspeak hören die anderen durch mein Anklippmikro in lauten Szenen mit, weshalb ich push to talk nutze.
Muss man halt wissen und für sich entscheiden, wo man seine Präferenzen legt.

Darüber hinaus ist der Teufel saubequem und sehr leicht, wodurch man ihn auf dem Kopf selbst nach Stunden kaum spürt.

Im Übrigen finde ich sie sehr stylisch, aber das ist natürlich wieder Geschmackssache ^^


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Gute KopfhÃ¶rer fÃ¼rs zocken?*

Teufel fabriziert seit Jahren nir noch mist, genauso wie bose. Es wird auf den Hype gesetzt, soundmäßig sieht es da sehr mau aus.


----------



## Marcimoto (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Gute KopfhÃ¶rer fÃ¼rs zocken?*

Wow.. Wie ich sie liebe, die Pauschalisierungen... Dann informiere dich doch mal bezüglich des von mir genannten Teufel Modells, dann wirst du vielleicht sehen, was für einen Quatsch du da von dir gibst.

Im Übrigen weiß ich sehr wohl, dass Teufel auch ein paar Nieten im Kopfhörersegment auf dem Markt hat, nur geht es um die hier nicht.


----------



## Grotix (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Gute KopfhÃ¶rer fÃ¼rs zocken?*

Wie LukasGregor sich gleich aufregt bleib am Boden 

Ja mir geht's ums aussehen. Und gesehen werde ich beim zocken schon und wenn ich mir was kaufe dann soll es mir doch auch gefallen oder?
Ich brauche auch Kopfhörer die nicht so heiß sind... Die Superlux HD681 Evo kannst du nicht stundenlang tragen ohne dass danach einem die Ohren glühen....


----------



## turbosnake (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Gute Kopfhörer fürs zocken?*

Dann nimm dir irgendwelche Inears, da sieht keiner wie die aussehen und deine Ohren bleiben kalt.


----------



## Klizzix (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Gute Kopfhörer fürs zocken?*

Ich weiß nicht, ob das nur ein Spaß sein sollte, aber ich nutze auch nur noch In-Ears mit dem Zalman Mic zusammen.

Kein Hitzestau, kein Bügelabdruck und insgesamt bequemer als andere Kombis die ich nutzte (vorrausgesetzt natürlich du findest welche die gut passen)

Der größte Vorteil ist für mich das die Dinger halt auch mobil sehr gut zu gebrauchen sind.


----------



## Leob12 (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Gute Kopfhörer fürs zocken?*

Keine Ahnung wieso man stundenlang zocken will ohne mal kurz ne Pause einzulegen.


----------



## Grotix (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Gute Kopfhörer fürs zocken?*

@Leob12

Kommt schon öfters vor das ich 2h durchzocke ohne Pause.


----------



## Gast1651007402 (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Gute Kopfhörer fürs zocken?*

Ich würde auch keine Beats kaufen, das ist einfach nur Geldverschwendung.

Gehe am besten in einen Musik-/HiFi-Laden und hör dir ein paar der genannten Kopf an und entscheide dann.


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Gute KopfhÃ¶rer fÃ¼rs zocken?*



MarCy schrieb:


> Wow.. Wie ich sie liebe, die Pauschalisierungen... Dann informiere dich doch mal bezüglich des von mir genannten Teufel Modells, dann wirst du vielleicht sehen, was für einen Quatsch du da von dir gibst.
> 
> Im Übrigen weiß ich sehr wohl, dass Teufel auch ein paar Nieten im Kopfhörersegment auf dem Markt hat, nur geht es um die hier nicht.


Lies dir meinen Beitrag nochmal genau dirch und überlege dir mal was du für einen Stuss von dir gibst. 😉


----------



## Marcimoto (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Gute KopfhÃ¶rer fÃ¼rs zocken?*



Hobbybastler1997 schrieb:


> Lies dir meinen Beitrag nochmal genau dirch und überlege dir mal was du für einen Stuss von dir gibst. 



Bis auf drei Rechtschreibfehler habe ich nichts Neues entdeckt, tut mir leid.

Rein inhaltlich bleibt es dabei, dass du alle (neueren - wow) Teufel Produkte aufgrund meiner Empfehlung als Schrott bezeichnet hast, worauf hin ich mich genötigt sah, dieser, in seiner Allgemeinheit fachlich doch recht inkompetenten Meinung, zu widersprechen.
Es bleibt nämlich dabei, dass die Aureol Real klanglich in quasi allen Tests, die ich gefunden habe für diesen Preis als mit das Beste beschrieben werden, was man am Markt bekommen kann.

Erläutere gerne deine Sicht der Dinge, warum das nicht so sein sollte. Außer natürlich, du zählst die Aureol Real nicht zu den "neuen" Teufel Produkten, wobei sich hier die Frage stellt, was du als neu definierst und deinen Einwand gegenüber Teufel Produkten in dem Zusammenhang sowieso überflüssig machen würde.


----------



## turbosnake (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Gute Kopfhörer fürs zocken?*

Wer Tests vertraut ist nicht mehr zum helfen....
Kopfhörer sind keine CPU/GPUs die man objektiv bewerten kann.
Deine Tests kannst du also in der Pfeife rauchen.
Zumal hinter dem Teufel KH auch nur ein OEM steckt und es gibt keinen Grund anzunehmen das der den heiligen Gral gefunden hat.

Die einzige Seite die relativ nachvollziehbare und aussagekräftige Tests schreibt ist Home Page | InnerFidelity, aber auch da muss man sich danach einen eignen Eindruck bilden.


----------



## Marcimoto (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Gute Kopfhörer fürs zocken?*

Genau, da höre ich lieber auf irgendwelche selbsternannten Experten in Foren... 

Ich hatte mich damals sehr breit informiert, viele verschiedene Tests, subjektive Meinungen (ja auch in Foren) und letztendlich habe ich den Vergleich aus vorliegenden Kopfhörern von Freunden und Verwandten [Creative Aurvana Live(mein Vorgänger), AKG 701, ...)
Wie immer macht es die Mischung in der Information und dem eigenen Bild, das man am Ende in der Praxis bekommt.

Edit: ich habe nie behauptet, den heiligen Gral gefunden zu haben, das kann auch niemand von einem 80-100€ Kopfhörer erwarten, aber wenn du das wirklich glaubst, dann tut es mir leid.


----------



## MfDoom (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Gute Kopfhörer fürs zocken?*

Ich hatte den Aurol real zum zocken und er ist nicht gut. Die Ortung ist schlecht. Was er relativ gut kann ist basslastige Mucke für unterwegs, da macht er Spass aber fürs spielen hat er eine schlechte Auflösung, sehr matschig.
Zum zocken ist der Beyerdynamics dt990 sehr gut (den habe ich mir nach dem Teufel geholt, ist natürlich auch teurer), feinste Auflösung und toller Bass. Stimmen wie z.B. im TS sind herrvoragend zu verstehen, auch wenn es im Hintergrund abgeht.
BD macht z.B.Headsets für Piloten, Hubschrauber und Flieger, die müssen klar verstehen was sie hören. Die Qualität ist hervorragend (Made in Germany) und es gibt  Ersatzteile für sämtliche Teile am KH. Nach ein paar Jahren sind z.B. die Polster durch Hautschweiss und Hautschuppen verdreckt, ist bei BD kein Problem. 
Meiner Meinung nach eine Anschaffung die sich lohnt, gibt heutztage nicht mehr viele Firmen wie BD.

Eigentlich hat Incredible Alk schon alles gesagt. natürlich solte man auch eine entsprechende Soundkarte haben um einen KH zu befeuern, 0815 Onboardsound bringt da auch nichts


----------



## Marcimoto (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Gute Kopfhörer fürs zocken?*

Wie kann man den Aureol Real bitte als Kopfhörer für unterwegs bezeichnen? Gerade hier ist er aufgrund seiner offenen Bauweise unbrauchbar. Gleiches gilt für den Bass, der ist zwar präzise, aber nicht sonderlich stark, da sehr neutral abgestimmt. Ich hatte als ich ihn neu hatte eine richtige Offenbarung was die Mitten angeht, quasi garkein Badewanneneffekt.
Der Ortung kann ich als Vielspieler von Schleichshooter Rainbow Six Siege auch viel abgewinnen. 

Und wie oft muss ich eigentlich noch betonen, dass man diesen Kopfhörer nicht mit einem Dt 990 gleichstellen kann, der ja auch in einer ganz anderen Preisklasse spielt?

Wie kann man nur so gegen Wände reden.. 

PS: im Endeffekt kann jeder glauben was er will und sich seine eigene Meinung bilden. 
Ich für meinen Teil bin in dieser Preisklasse äußerst zufrieden mit dem Aureol Real. Wer hier die Eierlegendewollmilchsau erwartet sollte aber besser die Augen fest zumachen und weiter träumen. 
Gesendet von meinem LG-D802 mit Tapatalk

Edit: @ Hobbybastler: Wieso dann vorhin dieser provokante Ton und der Einwand generell, wenn er überhaupt kein Hand und Fuß hat? Mit solchen in den Raum geworfenen Äußerungen ist nämlich niemandem geholfen, schon garnicht dem TE.

Letzter Edit: Die breite Fächerung der super Resultate sollten eigentlich Bände sprechen, aber klar, die Tester waren in allen Fällen Affen 

Teufel Aureol Real: aktueller Test aus Mrz 2016
Teufel Aureol Real im Test (1/2) | Kopfhorer Testberichte - Tests
Test  Kopfhorer Hifi - Teufel Aureol Real - sehr gut

Insgesamt über 20 Tests mit einem Durchschnit im oberen Einserbereich.


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Gute Kopfhörer fürs zocken?*

Ich rede von Teufel und Bose allgemein,  gegen die Kopfhörer speziell habe ich nichts gesagt.  Und auf Rechtschreibfehler rumhacken...


----------



## LukasGregor (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Gute Kopfhörer fürs zocken?*

Off topic....


----------



## MfDoom (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Gute Kopfhörer fürs zocken?*

Wieso eine offene bauweise unterwegs unbrauchbar sein soll erschliesst sich mir nicht so ganz, kommt wohl drauf an wo man unterwgs ist und ob man sich völlig abkapseln möchte.
der real ist auf jeden fall kein vergleich zum dt990 auch wenn er wirklich bequem ist.
teufel haut den real regelmässig im angebot raus, ich hatte 65€ gezahlt, mehr ist er mmn nicht wert


----------



## turbosnake (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Gute Kopfhörer fürs zocken?*



MarCy schrieb:


> Edit: ich habe nie behauptet, den heiligen Gral gefunden zu haben, das kann auch niemand von einem 80-100€ Kopfhörer erwarten, aber wenn du das wirklich glaubst, dann tut es mir leid.


Doch hast du fast.


MarCy schrieb:


> Es bleibt nämlich dabei, dass die Aureol Real klanglich in quasi allen Tests, die ich gefunden habe für diesen Preis als mit das Beste beschrieben werden, was man am Markt bekommen kann.






MarCy schrieb:


> Gleiches gilt für den Bass, der ist zwar präzise, aber nicht sonderlich stark, da sehr neutral abgestimmt. Ich hatte als ich ihn neu hatte eine richtige Offenbarung was die Mitten angeht, quasi garkein Badewanneneffekt.


Dann zeig mal das Frequenzdifferenz das deinen subjektiven  Eindruck bestätigt.
Den die "Test" wiederlegen dich:


> Seine Bässe werden in Musiktiteln etwas stärker wiedergegeben, verfallen indes aber nicht dem Größenwahn





> Letzter Edit: Die breite Fächerung der super Resultate sollten eigentlich Bände sprechen, aber klar, die Tester waren in allen Fällen Affen
> 
> Teufel Aureol Real: aktueller Test aus Mrz 2016
> Teufel Aureol Real im Test (1/2) | Kopfhorer Testberichte - Tests
> Test  Kopfhorer Hifi - Teufel Aureol Real - sehr gut



Lächerlich, allen voran der letzte "Test", das was da steht trifft auf jeden Kopfhörer zu und liest sich so als hätte jemand 1:1 eine Pressemitteilung kopiert.
Danach hat man gar keine Vorstellung davon wie das Teil klingt, nur eben das es voll geil ist.


> Insgesamt über 20 Tests mit einem Durchschnit im oberen Einserbereich.


Das sind keine Tests, da fehlt unter anderem ein Frequenzdiagramm und eine realistische Einschätzung, da der Teufel garantiert keine "Oberklasse" ist, die beginnt erst wenn da noch eine 0 dran ist.
Aber gut, wie du willst dann ist ab jetzt auch eine AMD HD7880 Oberklasse und ein 3 Zeiler zu GPUs OHNE Messwerte ein Test.


----------



## HeinzNurgmann (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Gute Kopfhörer fürs zocken?*

Als ich meine Kopfhörer gekauft habe, bin ich auch zu mehreren Geschäften gegangen und habe Kopfhörer Probe gehört.

Spaßeshalber war neben den Klassikern auch einer der teuren Beats dabei ( für 200€) . um es kurz zu machen: das Ding klang grauenhaft. Keine Bühne, unpräziser Bass, wenig Mitten, etc.

Sowieso verstehe ich nicht, warum Leute das Design mögen. Die Dinger sehen einfach nach Plastikmüll aus ( und sind es auch). 

Bei mir sind es die dt880 Edition 250 Ohm geworden, der Bass Liebhaber nimmt vielleicht eher die dt990.  Die Dinger sind super gemütlich, selbst nach vielen Stunden noch super angenehm ( Achtung, die pro Variante sitzt etwas fester und für mich unangenehmer). Dann sehen die auch nicht nach billiger Verarbeitung aus, sondern nach guten Materialien und ich find sie auch recht stylish.

Wenn du aber Plastikmüll kaufen willst, dann kann dich hier keiner dran hindern.


----------

